
Linux 4.6-rc6 Named “Charred Weasel” - muricula
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.6-rc6-Released
======
muricula
This is in reference to the Large Hadron Collider being shut down because a
Weasel decided to snack on a high voltage electrical transformer.
[http://phys.org/news/2016-04-weasel-large-hadron-
collider.ht...](http://phys.org/news/2016-04-weasel-large-hadron-
collider.html)

